# Concerned about my leopard gecko, help please



## amylouj (Mar 13, 2013)

My leopard gecko that I bought today is lying down in his vivarium. But his legs and arms are splayed out sort of like a frog splash. Is it normal? His arms and legs are straight and all of him is flat on the floor apart from his heat which is slightly lifted. Never had a leopard gecko before so am worried as this is all new!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds as though he is just trying to warm himself up.. It's common for lizards to "squash" themselves flat as it provides a bigger body surface to absorb the heat when they are basking.


----------



## tometi (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats on the new pet. They are pretty cool little critters. This can be quite normal. He may be trying to get warm. What is the setup in the viv? Are you using a heat mat or lamp? 

He may just be settling in. That can take anywhere from a day or two to a few weeks. What are the temps in your viv and how are you taking them?


----------



## amylouj (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok thanks  I got worried so went and picked him up and he was fine  his tail was a little cold but his belly area was nice and warm


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Not a leopard gecko but you can see how this lizard has "squashed" itself completely flat and has it's legs stretched out. http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSKuf9QwEEFqGxBT9rMs-hzSgmHJnxsvKfoqqrbS-ZJqljoI4VE8w


----------



## amylouj (Mar 13, 2013)

I have heat map not lamp. Got digital thermometers measuring hot end at 31c and cold end at 25c. Hot end is currently at 29 though as it's night time.

His belly was nice and warm when I handled him, but his tail was a bit cold, is that normal too?


----------



## amylouj (Mar 13, 2013)

MrJsk said:


> Not a leopard gecko but you can see how this lizard has "squashed" itself completely flat and has it's legs stretched out. http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSKuf9QwEEFqGxBT9rMs-hzSgmHJnxsvKfoqqrbS-ZJqljoI4VE8w




Yes that's what mine was doing lol


----------



## tometi (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds like he is just warming up. Temps seem fine. Probably just getting used to new surroundings. Just watch over the next few days and he will soon be exploring around. How old is he?


----------



## amylouj (Mar 13, 2013)

He's 3 years old. It's my first time owning any reptile so I wanted one that was hand tame, and this one used to sit on the shop keepers shoulders whilst she worked so he's used to being handled.


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd turn the temp up a few degrees 33/34.


----------

